# Fish Shaking its Head



## bailey0789 (May 15, 2010)

One of my guppies has been behaving oddly. He pretty much stays in one area of the tank up near the top and stays by himself. He will shake his head back and forth and swim in circles. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It doesn't sound like any type of symptom that i've ever heard of. Just keep a close eye on him for other signs of illness and then see if any one can help further.

I hope he's ok.


----------

